# ACL Tear



## kandigrl79 (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you use 844.2 or 844.8 for an ACL tear?  In the past I've always used 844.8 instead of 844.2 mainly because 844.2 says only strain of cruciate ligament and does not specify that it is the anterior cruciate ligament.  What do you think???


----------



## jdemar (Oct 8, 2007)

*Acl*

I've always used 844.2 sprain cruciate ligament, 844.8 is unspecified;  844.2 does specify cruciate.


----------

